# cgminer



## pyc (Dec 29, 2015)

Anyone port cgminer, mostly used program for SHA-256 Bitcoin mining? Or maybe someone has instruction for building, I see there are many problems there it seems...


----------



## mag (Sep 20, 2016)

I'll give it a try.


----------

